
Show HN: A privacy-first, ad-free, text-only social network - davnicwil
https://postbelt.com
======
davnicwil
Hi everyone,

I built this after wanting it to exist for a while. It's a social network that
focuses completely on the only feature I care about, discussing things with
people I know in a forum-style environment.

I feel like on the current selection of big social networks, this core feature
is being lost in the noise of everything else that's been added on top over
the years.

I'm also not happy with being encouraged to publicly share as much as
possible, and being exposed constantly to ads and other forms of communication
from media companies.

I basically put up with all this because I have to, just to have a place where
I can have discussions amongst my contacts. So I thought, why not try to build
a place that focuses only on that, and throws away all the other stuff.

It was a fun project to build and I thought I would put it out there. If you
have any feedback, I'd be really grateful to hear it. Cheers.

~~~
davnicwil
Oh by the way, please add me on there - my username is davnicwil :-)

------
gigatexal
gigatexal if anyone wants to add me. Interesting service.

